# OK...Which lathe?



## JAB1 (Aug 18, 2008)

I know this has been addressed before, but I have to ask again to see if any opinions have changed.  My el cheapo Sears Craftsman  Mini lathe is about to bite the dust......for a good quality, variable speed mini-lathe, which would you buy?

I also want to do a few small bowls, etc.......

Is the variable speed Jet mini still in the opting?......

I can spend up to $450.00.


----------



## edman2 (Aug 18, 2008)

I've got the Jet vs mini and it is tops for pens . However, I am  not convinced that it has enough torque to do serious bowl turning.  I know some do but it is easy to stop it dead still when doing bowls.  Just my humble opinion!


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 18, 2008)

Here is my vote. The Grizz has a 3/4 hp motor, variable speed (3 ranges),and has a 12" swing with an outboard turning attachment for bowls. I have be seriously eyeballing this model. 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-x-20-Heavy-Duty-Bench-Top-Wood-Lathe/G0658










If I did not go that route, I'd go with the Rikon. Also has a 12" swing, but has the 1/2 hp motor and is not variable speed (and is also a great deal cheaper). 





http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyId=5508






MY WARNING FROM EXPERIENCE: The Delta Midi is not worth it----- there are too many quality shortcuts they took on the machine, and I've had a handful of problems with mine that point to lousy design flaws and poor manufacturing mistakes. I bought mine when it was about 2 years old and barely used, so I was not able to do any "warranty" work with them.


----------



## jharvey1309 (Aug 18, 2008)

my vote goes to this General lathe.

http://www.general.ca/pagemach/machines/25200a.html

You can save a few buck if you get the one that is not VS but they are both good.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 18, 2008)

I would avoid the Rikon too. Eagle had one and loved it, but he was constantly getting parts and fixing the darn thing.

Meanwhile, my Jet VS just keeps makin pens.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 18, 2008)

WOW Ed where did you find a lathe that makes pins??? I have to spend a lot of time in the shop and do it myself. sorry bout that I just couldn't resist.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 18, 2008)

I've made numerous bowls on my Delta Midi and it has no more power than the Jet mini so I'd say yes, it's plenty. The problem with bowls and hollow forms on the small lathes is more a matter of weight than power. The heavier the lathe, the less the vibration and less the probability of undesired (and dangerous) movement. The General is a good heavy lathe and would get my vote, but it's quite a bit more expensive IIRC.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 18, 2008)

Daniel said:


> WOW Ed where did you find a lathe that makes pins??? I have to spend a lot of time in the shop and do it myself. sorry bout that I just couldn't resist.



Daniel, Ed's lathe makes pens!  Sorry, but like you I have low resistance! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## hilltopper46 (Aug 18, 2008)

redfishsc said:


> Here is my vote. The Grizz has a 3/4 hp motor, variable speed (3 ranges),and has a 12" swing with an outboard turning attachment for bowls. I have be seriously eyeballing this model.
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-x-20-Heavy-Duty-Bench-Top-Wood-Lathe/G0658



I just got this Grizzly lathe a week ago for my birthday.  I have been getting acquainted with it and have taken some pictures in hopes of doing a review of it for this site.  If you have any questions I am happy to try to answer them.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 18, 2008)

I have both the Jet variable speed and the one that isn't. I've turned many many bowls on each one. Ten inch diameter is about the max diameter because of the the swing over bed distance. I just finished a few 10 inch osage orange bowls so they both perform well. But, the non variable speed seems to have a little more power than the variable speed one. But, the General model suggested along with the Grizzly are both interesting.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 18, 2008)

hilltopper46 said:


> I just got this Grizzly lathe a week ago for my birthday.  I have been getting acquainted with it and have taken some pictures in hopes of doing a review of it for this site.  If you have any questions I am happy to try to answer them.





Thanks Hilltopper. I'm in no hurry, myself, so I'll be waiting for your review. Wear it out and tell us if it begged for MORE, or begged for MERCY!


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 18, 2008)

I have the Jet Midi VS and I agree it is a very good lathe. But it lacks power for turning bowls. I will keep it for doing pens, but I am going to get a larger one for bowls. I'm looking at the Nova.


----------



## Jarheaded (Aug 19, 2008)

I have 2 Rikon minis at this point and they see a lot of abuse. The older one is still my main lathe and I have only had to fix one item. I was able to get the item replaced by calling Rikon and they sent it next day to me. Haven't had any problems since (with the lathe). I also have a Jet 1236 that has been designated the buffer lathe.

The second Rikon was bought because it was thrown in on a deal and who can pass up a brand new lathe for $50.


----------



## bgray (Aug 19, 2008)

If your interest truly is bowls, then you'll eventually want to make bigger and bigger bowls.

Once you make a small one, you will be hooked, and then you'll want to do platters and large bowls.

There really is no mini or midi lathe that will handle anything but relatively small bowls. (unless you want to take micro cuts, but even then, you will stress the motor, as you will want to cut deeper, and then find the limit of the motor...you'll always be playing with that point where power is lost.)

If you are serious, I would go as big as your budget will allow, and then consider a little bigger.  Whenever I've taken that attitude towards tool purchases, I've never regretted it.  When I buy exactly what I need at that moment, then often, the tool won't grow with me, and I end up getting pi**ed off and buying what I should have the first time.

If you are sure that you aren't going to get into larger diameters, the Jet has been the workhorse of small lathes for a long time now.

I have the Nova DVR, and it's everything that I've ever needed.


----------



## Verne (Aug 19, 2008)

The General Model does look interesting. Anyone have one of these. I didn't see a price at the link page. Any idea of the cost?
I guess I'm between the Grizzley and the General. At least for today.
Vern


----------



## Verne (Aug 21, 2008)

And today, still between. Haven't been able to find any prices, just dealers that don't carry the machine. How about you?
Vern


----------

